# I love this stuff!



## seriousturtle

Thanks for the post. The only water-based product I've sprayed is Sherwin Williams Kem-Aqua. That stuff is nice, but doesn't lay as smooth as I'd like. Maybe I'll give this a shot. Did the EM8000cv give those tables the yellow oil color?


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

Yes. These are just 8000, no color added.
The only thing I've found that is easier to shoot is GF Enduro poly, but it doesn't have great durability.


----------



## AandCstyle

Drew, I am just a hobby woodworker, but I have been using Target's products for over 6 years, primarily EM6000. I agree with all you said and will add that I have never had a problem with blushing and sanding between coats is minimal to non-existent.


----------



## Ken90712

Great advice and info Thx, I'll be trying it


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

6000 is good stuff too.
I use it when I need true water white, like over painted furniture and between paint colors.
And with a coupon code you can't beat the price!



> Drew, I am just a hobby woodworker, but I have been using Target s products for over 6 years, primarily EM6000. I agree with all you said and will add that I have never had a problem with blushing and sanding between coats is minimal to non-existent.
> 
> - AandCstyle


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I should add the only real downside with EmTech products is that they are not available locally. S&H prices do add up


----------



## OSU55

I am a hobbyist and dont use a lot of topcoat products but I started using WB about 5 yrs ago. Based on research I chose Target Coatings. I have used a few other WBs from the bbs and There is no comparison to Targets products. While I dont have personal experience with other higher end WB topcoats I see more of these comparisons where Target comes out on top.

Ive used em6000, 2000, and 9000. Based on Targets data and my experience, and low volume use, I chose to continue using the 6000 and 9000. Both provide water clear clarity and can be tinted to get amber/yellow look of oil finishes. Targets WR4000 is an excellent stain base that can be tinted with Transtint.


----------



## Hawaiilad

Can you guys tell me is this can be used as a wipe on? I use allot of wipe on poly and am always looking for something better of course


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

> Can you guys tell me is this can be used as a wipe on? I use allot of wipe on poly and am always looking for something better of course
> 
> - Hawaiilad


Nope. ^95% of waterborne topcoats dry to fast to wipe on. I've heard of a few through the years but haven't tried any of them.

^83.6% of all statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## OSU55

Yes they can using the available retarder on smaller projects. They are best applied with a foam brush vs wiping. It's really best to spray them. Unless you are looking for a non-yellowing finish, stay with oil based poly for wiping.


----------



## CharlesA

I'm no expert, but with GF waterborne poly, I can brush or use a pad on smaller surfaces or vertical surfaces, but it you have a larger flat table top or the like, you have to spray to get it really nice.


----------



## tblake1984

Drew,

You mention that you shoot this stuff over paint? I am looking to do something similar to a vanity I am finsihing up right now. I would like to shoot it with white paint and then use 6000 over it to protect it. What kind of paint would you recommend I use?

I am new to spray finishing so any tips you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## ClammyBallz

Instead of painting it white, consider using the white lacquer. I have used the black and it's awesome stuff. It doesn't get gummy like paint and dries in an hour.

http://targetcoatings.com/products/pigmented-top-coats-interior/em6500-seriespigmented-spray-lacquer/


----------

